# Neue Gabel für altes Hammer Race



## drul (19. Dezember 2004)

da sich meine "bessere Hälfte" partout nicht von ihrem alten Hammer Race trennen will (ca.von 97), muss da demnächst ne neue GAbel dran. Die RockShox taugt höchstens noch als Starrgabel oder fürs Museum.

Wer hat tipps welche aktuelle Gabel zum Hammer passt? Wiedermal das Problem der Federwegs-Inflation ...

Mehr als allerhöchstes 80mm sollten es nicht sein!


----------



## crossie (19. Dezember 2004)

ich werf einfach mal "RockShox SID" in den raum... 63mm... 

hab allerdings keine ahnung ob die zum rahmen passt, oder was überhaupt dazu passen würde. steuerrohr ist 1 1/8 ? 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (19. Dezember 2004)

Ja,1 1/8''

Danke. SID ist gut, aber zu teuer. AUßerdem sind die SID ziemlich mies was das Ansprechverhalten angeht.

Habe selbst gerade eine RS Duke XC U-Turn gesichtet; 63-100mm einstellbar.
Weiss aber nicht wie dieses System funktioniert, d.h.ob die GAbelmit "runtergedrehtem" Federweg noch genauso sensibel anspricht. Ist halt über 1800g schwer ...


----------



## crossie (19. Dezember 2004)

fox vanilla rl (80mm) oder ne talas?? irgendwie sowas....


----------



## Priest0r (20. Dezember 2004)

ich soll für jmd die hier vermitteln:

http://f-kopp.bei.t-online.de/fox/


----------



## Catsoft (20. Dezember 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> da sich meine "bessere Hälfte" partout nicht von ihrem alten Hammer Race trennen will (ca.von 97), muss da demnächst ne neue GAbel dran. Die RockShox taugt höchstens noch als Starrgabel oder fürs Museum.
> 
> Wer hat tipps welche aktuelle Gabel zum Hammer passt? Wiedermal das Problem der Federwegs-Inflation ...
> 
> Mehr als allerhöchstes 80mm sollten es nicht sein!



Hallo Drul!
Das Problem dürfte wahrlich die Einbauhöhe sein. Eine "alte" SID SL mit 63mm dürfte am besten passen, allerdings ist die auch teuer und nicht unbedingt sensibel. Die MZ bauen alle sehr hoch. "Kleine" Gabeln baut Manitou. Eine 80er Skareb dürfte daher das sinnvollste sein. Baut über 10cm niedriger als MZ! Dein Schatz wird warscheinlich nicht zu schwer für diese Gabel sein. Bekommst du u.U. teilweise auch zu ganz guten Preisen. Umsonst ist die leider auch nicht  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## blackbike__ (20. Dezember 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> da sich meine "bessere Hälfte" partout nicht von ihrem alten Hammer Race trennen will (ca.von 97), muss da demnächst ne neue GAbel dran. Die RockShox taugt höchstens noch als Starrgabel oder fürs Museum.
> 
> Wer hat tipps welche aktuelle Gabel zum Hammer passt? Wiedermal das Problem der Federwegs-Inflation ...
> 
> Mehr als allerhöchstes 80mm sollten es nicht sein!



hallo drul,
kann ich verstehen, dass sie sich nicht davon trennen will, ist auf einfach ein schönes rädchen  dürfte übrihens ein 96-er hammer sein, ich fahr selbst das 97-er (ist schwarz, das jahr davor wars rot) und stand vor zwei jahren auch vor der frage, wieviel federgabel das rad wohl verträgt? im original zustand hatte ich ne rs-indy mit 63 mm, schätze mal ungefähr genauso viel wi im rad deiner freundin. hab mich dann für ne 80 mm skareb entschieden, die baut recht niedrig, so dass die gesamteinbauhöhe nur  ca. 1 cm grösser wurde und das merkt man wirklich gar nicht! die gabel spricht ausserdem bei leichtgewichten auch bestens an , einziger nachteil ist das starke eintauchen an richtig steilen stellen (lässt sich durch spv wahrscheinlich weitesgehend vermeiden) und ist derzeit richtig günstig zu haben  . ne duke u-turn passt auch super, aber die standardfeder ist für leichtgewichte halt eher zu hart  
hatte diesen sommer zwei wochen lang erstzweise mal ne psylo drin, selbst damit lies sich das rädchen richtig klasse fahren (zumnindest wenns verblockt aber gradeaus runter ging  ), aber wohl trotzdem nicht unbedingt ne empfehlung  
gruss, bb


----------



## ingmar (20. Dezember 2004)

hi,
ich habe das 96er hammer (rot) momentan mit der original starrgabel, fährt sich schön direkt, aber vielleicht etwas hart für ein zartes weibliches wesen.
mein tip: ne tange starrgabel mit nem schönen 2,35 er fat albert oder eben die RS Duke XC U-Turn. 1800 gr. ist ja bei einem eher schweren stahlbike doch absolut o.k. für ne gabel, ne teure fox wäre glaube ich etwas overdressed...


----------



## Nihil Baxter (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich möchte hier auch mal meine Meinung kundtun: Eine Fox Talas ist absolut übertrieben, da man eh nur 80 mm FW nutzen kann. Alles darüber wird kritisch. Duke XC U-Turn ist schon besser , da man sie auf 63 mm runtertraveln kann, aber im Grunde rausgeschmissenes Geld, da man sie mit vollem Federweg wohl nur unter großen Einbußen fahren kann. Eine Duke XC mit 80 mm ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl, aber am besten ist wohl wirklich eine (Stahl)-Starrgabel (ca. 415-425 mm Einbauhöhe) in Verbindung mit einem fetten Reifen (Racing Ralph in 2,25 oder ähnlich). Auf jeden Fall würde ich das Hammer in dieser schönen Farbe nicht weggeben.


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Dezember 2004)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,1 1/8''
> 
> Danke. SID ist gut, aber zu teuer. AUßerdem sind die SID ziemlich mies was das Ansprechverhalten angeht.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen mit der Duke U-Turn:
Ich hab in meinem Element vor 2 Jahren von einer SID XC auf eine RS Duke XC U-Turn gewechselt. Kann nur sagen im Bezug auf das Ansprechverhalten liegen da tatsächlich Welten dazwischen. Auch bei den 63mm Minimalfederweg ist die Gabel zwar etwas härter, das Ansprechverhalten aber immer noch sehr gut (Welten besser als bei der SID). Die FW-Verstellung ermöglicht ein recht entspanntes Bergauffahren und wenn's runtergeht kann man halt noch ein paar Zentimeter zugeben, was auch recht nett ist (Vorsicht: da kann man aber süchtig danach werden und will immer mehr und mehr , aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon) Die verstellbare Zugstufe finde ich bei der Gabel auch recht effektiv, damit kann man die Gabel noch mal zusätzlich auf den Fahrer und seine Fahrgewohnheiten anpassen.
Minuspunkte: Der U-Turn-Drehknopf muss bei mir ca. 1x im Jahr gewechselt werden, da sich der Gummi löst. Nach zwei Jahren lösen sich bei mir so langsam auch RS-Logos und Beklebungen (ist halt doch Rock-Schrott).
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich die Gabel doch recht hernehme. Könnte sein, dass Deine bessere Hälfte etwas pfleglicher mit der Gabel umgeht und die Teile besser halten  
Alles in allem aber doch ein recht gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und die 1800 g finde ich noch im Rahmen.


----------



## drul (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Alle,

vielen Dank für die wirklich nützlichen Tipps soweit!

Also bezüglich "hart hernehmen" ist das ganz einfach:
Hart hergenommen wird das Rad von ihr, geputzt und repariert dann von mir

das ist halt Liebe  
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

